# Whiskey and rats



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a shot of whiskey that I'd just poured (its rare that I drink and I never get tipsy or drunk) and Lilly hopped onto my coffee table and was in my drink before I knew what was up lol she took two licks then dipped her hand into my glass to get more, apparently she like the taste xD


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Hahah!! Seems like she knew exactly what you were drinking- maybe Lilly has a wild past??  

I know what you mean though. My rats LOVE coffee. I of course, don't let them have any, but they get so excited when I have a cup of coffee and have tried to drink my wine on occasion. Rats are weird, man.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

At a party, we had a tequila bottle and a single shot glass that everyone was passing around... followed closely by Fuzzy Rat who licked up any drops left behind. She loved tequila and whisky and enjoyed beer, not big on wine though...

Back in college, I met an experimenter who was working on an rat-alcohol study that he said would never be published because it was government funded and they wanted to see adverse effects. For the most part it turns out rats can consume quite a bit of alcohol and are excellent social drinkers, often becoming happy and friendly when mildly intoxicated. As to health effects, for the most part, and up to a point there were none.

This is not to suggest you should alcohol poison your rat! Fuzzy Rat drank in terms of drops of booze, (a drop on my fingertip she licked off for example or a half filled bottle cap of beer) not shot glasses or six packs of her own.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> For the most part it turns out rats can consume quite a bit of alcohol and are excellent social drinkers, often becoming happy and friendly when mildly intoxicated.


This is amazing, I'm getting my rats drunk tonight!


(joking)


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Bella loves any drink she can get her hands on, and tries to pull the can/glass for more haha! I've always found it hilarious


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> For the most part it turns out rats can consume quite a bit of alcohol and are excellent social drinkers, often becoming happy and friendly when mildly intoxicated.



This is the best thing I've heard all week! I think the rat is my spirit animal, oh my god.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

I have one rat who loves all alcohol - the others aren't so bothered, but Luna if you leave a glass of wine unattended she will put her whole face in it before you can blink. And yes I mean her whole face - up to her shoulders! - We have to make sure to keep a close eye on her if enjoying a glass of wine!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, it's true not all rats drink.... only the cool ones.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

so has anyone had a rat drink enough to be inebriated.. clumsy, or unable to walk? Why I ask is I have been working on developing the CaCl2/ethanol injection for neutering so that it would be possible to do at home. The one BIG problem is that you can't buy anesthesia without a license, or use it safely without lots of training and proper equipment... if you could get a rat drunk enough to be easy to hold for a minute, then that might work. More details on how I do this are here- http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?55761-DIY-neutering I have been following some of the rats I neutered this way for almost a year, and they are fine, other than not having testicles... ;-)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr.zapp, wouldn't intoxicating your rats be dangerous in itself? I don't know about animals but in humans when we start getting up in the effects of alcohol it is because we are taking in more than our body can process out which is the beginnings of poisoning our liver. Just like in humans, I'm sure tiny (rat-tiny) size amounts are fine as they don't exceed out capabilities but the signs of intoxication usually indicate your drinking is excessive and toxic. For humans it takes a lot to kill us or several years of moderate excess but rats are muh smaller and it can get out of hand real quick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

You are drinking whiskey and didn't invite me over!?!?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

cassieb said:


> You are drinking whiskey and didn't invite me over!?!?!?Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've still got a bottle! Come on over lol


----------

